# New Album Release, Villa-Lobos, Piazzolla, Mellits and more!



## wordflute (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I just want to send a warm awesome thanks to everyone who helped by investing in the album!

This project has been just under a year in development, in which we fund-raised on *Indiegogo* and made it to our goal! With again help from people like you. The music lovers and supporters.

We produced this album completely independently with no aid but from our fans. We also are trying to show many other classical musicians and other instrumentalist that producing an album isn't difficult but takes time and perseverance. Plus loads of trial and error. With what many consider a very low budget, ($3,300) we literally made every penny count.

We hope you will enjoy what we have made and what we have begun for this ever growing group. With have new projects and a tour on the horizon this summer. So we hope to see you along the way. If your new to all this music, open up your ears and take a listen. We're a group that traditionally gets confused with a "classical music" type of group. We're trying to smudge those lines and move forward by playing music that we enjoy from all genres and styles. We tried to cover a few genres in this Album, and we hope it pleases! Again thanks everyone and if you have any questions about it feel free to say it down below. Cheers Go and listen to the music, share it around. 
Bandcamp
http://ecouter.bandcamp.com - its free to stream and is only 5$ for DRM free HQ music.


----------

